# Gospel Centre in Malvern Link, formerly the Convent of the Holy Name Nov 2011



## Ninja Kitten

This is a beautiful place of history., i just had to go have a look about. The place is massive and is made up of three different houses and a church on the one side of the road, and on the other side are again numerous large empty buildings. I was slightly pushed for time and had no idea how big it was so could only do the church side of the road...Luckily when i pulled up the gates where ajar and a builders van was parked in the grounds they where around the side stacking some already removed timbers..the main blue front door was open..Thankyou very kindlyInside was just brilliant, however nearly all the doors to the rooms the nuns slept in where closed tightly and drilled shut.. Above their doors where their names enscribed in gold.. after several corridors lined with pughs and lovely quaint windows it led to the church.. a windey spiral stone staircase led off that to the gallery above...apologies for not a huge amount of photos but i was rather aware of the builders around the place.


A bit of History

A FORMER convent that was once home to 250 nuns could be converted into 14 houses and apartments.
Plans for the Gospel Centre in Malvern Link, formerly the Convent of the Holy Name, were submitted to the district council this week.
They show the main Georgian-style buildings at the Grade II listed site converted into eight properties, with the Gothic-style chapel becoming two homes with a leisure facility and swimming pool below. Two new properties and 14 double garages would also be built.
A statement from the Day of Salvation Ministries, which currently run the Gospel Centre, said the existing architectural quality and detail of the buildings would be retained.
The statement said the organisation could not indefinitely sustain the monetary and physical demands of maintaining the complex without threatening its work.
"Crusade evangelism in poor countries is expensive and for the work to expand the requisite funding can only be found if the Ministry sells its building assets," said the statement.
The Community of the Holy Name established the convent in Ranelagh Road in 1879 and 250 nuns lived there in its heyday.
In the 1960s, the intake of novices declined and, by the mid 1980s, the community was struggling financially and began to sell off land for housing and then industrial development. In 1989, the convent was sold to a property developer and the few remaining nuns moved to a smaller convent in Derby, where they remain today.
The building had become dilapidated and derelict when the Day of Salvation Ministries purchased and restored it in 1994.
All the gardens where the nuns used to grow their produce has now been built on but the small wooded area was in the bottom corner of the gardens and is the nuns graveyard, quite an eery place with a huge wooden cross; not many people know this little hidden part of Malvern exists.
now if i havent bored you to death ..on with the pics...


----------



## krela

Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## skeleton key

Kitten now that is a cracking post  
I think by the sound of it the clocks ticking on this location .
Great suff.
See you saturday 

SK


----------



## night crawler

Stunning,well worth the look round and a longer vist I'd say the next chance you get. Love the church.


----------



## TeeJF

Oh my Bex, another epic!!! Well done, I do like that!


----------



## T4toria

Wow, this place looks amazing, great photos


----------



## UrbanX

What a beautiful site. Excellent history and photos. 
Do know much about the conversion? As lovely as it is i dont think i could live there!
Lovely to meet you last weekend too


----------



## cuboard

Stunning locatin and a great report!
Looks like a very enticing place.


----------



## oldscrote

I like this lots n' lots.Thanks


----------



## Ninja Kitten

UrbanX said:


> What a beautiful site. Excellent history and photos.
> Do know much about the conversion? As lovely as it is i dont think i could live there!
> Lovely to meet you last weekend too



latest planning ap: Erection of 12 no mews houses on the car park and two pavilion style dwellings on land to the south west of Salvation House..The chapel has to stay as its listed but they are trying to change the use of it to build apartments within in..and no not a place ide fancy living!rather be a fly on the wall.And good to meet you too..oh, and i do make a habit of always falling over nothing new there at all


----------



## smiler

Outstanding, Thanks.


----------



## nelly

Cracking stuff!!! I want to go!!!


----------



## Priority 7

Lovely work Ninja, good to meet you the other day hope your eye has healed after your tumble.


----------



## Ninja Kitten

Priority 7 said:


> Lovely work Ninja, good to meet you the other day hope your eye has healed after your tumble.



Thankyou..lovely to meet you also..oh and like the wellies ..falling over up off and down is a bit of a trade mark!


----------



## skeleton key

lol glad youve started posting some of these up as quality x 
ur worse than me splore for the splore and not post.
This forums so different and dont have to even name them if you dont want to.

SK


----------



## Ninja Kitten

skeleton key said:


> lol glad youve started posting some of these up as quality x
> ur worse than me splore for the splore and not post.
> This forums so different and dont have to even name them if you dont want to.
> 
> SK



im awful just forget and they pile up.! yes this forum is a lot different,,and for the better too


----------



## Ninja Kitten

Ninja Kitten said:


> im awful just forget and they pile up.! yes this forum is a lot different,,and for the better too



Actually the is one i must put up really..No 7 Harold wood Mortuary..my favourite place.... you been there SK??


----------



## skeleton key

Ninja Kitten said:


> im awful just forget and they pile up.! yes this forum is a lot different,,and for the better too



I know, just know youve got some great locations to share 

Harold wood Mortuary is now on its last legs.
It still stands but demo is going on all around.

SK 
No 7 that's Chanel isnt it lol xxx


----------



## maximus

Wow what a gorgeous place!!

Love the tardis blue door!!


----------

